# I misplaced my notice of assessment



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Which is odd for me as I am usually organized. I probably put in another file. 

Should I ask for another one? Will I need it for next year?

I usually get a letter later in the year about my home buyers plan repayment, but rsp contribution room is on the assessment right?


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I haven't even received mine, yet filed same day as the wife and she got hers 2 weeks ago.... Eeks


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

You can register on the CRA's "My Account" and print out a copy of your assessment notice from there. This link will take you there and allow you to register; then you will have to wait a few days while they send you a letter giving you a CRA security code.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/esrvc-srvce/tx/ndvdls/myccnt/menu-eng.html


----------

